
Simple CDN for Tailwind CSS - themesberg
http://tailwindcdn.com/
======
mhd
So is this a straightforward delivery system for the default CSS file or is
there some URL-based way to configure it (custom palette, disable parts etc.)?

~~~
themesberg
Currently it is and will be a straightforward delivery system, however it
would be a nice idea to have a configurator and generate a cdn url based on
that!

------
themesberg
It's an open source project, you can contribute here
[https://github.com/crafty-dwarf/tailwind-cdn](https://github.com/crafty-
dwarf/tailwind-cdn)

